# Post Pics of Your Shop



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

I want to see pic of your shop. This pic isn't mines, got it from the lowrider magazine. Mine is the kitchen table when it's not being used. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's one of my work areas...got the paintbooth close by, as well as drawers full of stuff within arms reach, lol


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i dont know why but this fucker never stays clean no matter how hard i try


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 18 2005, 04:41 PM~4234478
> * i dont know why but this fucker never stays clean no matter how hard i try
> *


i feel u on that 1....i clean mine and by the end of the day its tore up from the floor up again..when its dirty it stays the same and doesnt get any dirtier


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Same here...when I'm working on a project my desktop is a battlefield... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

my shop (work area)
lets see theres the kitchen table, lamp table, dresser.
floor, bed, those slits on the carpet are from my knife OOps.
work office desk. 
damm I wish I could be as organized as some you vatos. :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 19 2005, 11:07 AM~4238289
> *my shop (work area)
> lets see theres the kitchen table, lamp table, dresser.
> floor, bed, those slits on the carpet are from my knife  OOps.
> ...


I SECOND THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

Werd! oh I forgot to mention, my paint booth is the bathroom :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

lol my paint booth consists of a wire coat hanger and me hanging out the front door of my house :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i like my area messy...i work better like that! lol


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

my paint booth one soda can (for the body only_)and the great outdoors :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ttt for steelers


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's my work shop & supply shelfs...I try to keep it clean :biggrin:


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 28 2005, 02:17 AM~4497906
> *Here's my work shop & supply shelfs...I try to keep it clean  :biggrin:
> *




that is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

Here are some shot of my shop :biggrin:


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

here are a couple of more :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plastic Creations_@Dec 28 2005, 02:28 PM~4501294
> *here are a couple of more  :biggrin:
> *


I BET U SPENT THOUSANDS BUYIN ALL THEM CARS. :0


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POLKCOUNTY G_@Dec 28 2005, 02:30 PM~4501315
> *I BET U SPENT THOUSANDS BUYIN ALL THEM CARS. :0
> *


Lol im sure i have lol but when you love a hobby so much money is no object :biggrin:


----------



## LONGBEACH562 (Oct 24, 2005)

damn iam working out of my kitchen table...damn but my wife is all pissed i had so many oops with my paint... now i have a table with blue green and black ....lol


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

Isn't the greatest(for now), but it works :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=403192]

[attachmentid=403190]

[attachmentid=403194]

[attachmentid=403195]


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

coo :biggrin:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

:biggrin: This is the new plans for my room :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=403257]


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

And this is the way my room is setup now....  

[attachmentid=403328]


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Just settling into my new workspace. :biggrin: I got two 6ft tables, two closets, a small little office area, and a couch! lol


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 30 2005, 12:48 PM~4516118
> *Just settling into my new workspace.  :biggrin:  I got two 6ft tables, two closets, a small little office area, and a couch! lol
> *


Nice ryan, is coming together, lol :biggrin: "The NEW Cave" :biggrin:


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

lol
cool space


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowJay6911_@Dec 30 2005, 04:13 PM~4516486
> *Nice ryan, is coming together, lol :biggrin: "The NEW Cave" :biggrin:
> *


yup. i just got the high speed cable hooked up tonight :biggrin:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 30 2005, 05:30 PM~4517623
> *yup. i just got the high speed cable hooked up tonight  :biggrin:
> *


about DAMN TIME!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowJay6911_@Dec 30 2005, 07:34 PM~4517645
> *about DAMN TIME!!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I need to pick up some cool banners and shit for the walls, spice it up a bit, lol


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Sorry for the noob question, but whats the microwaves for??  :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 30 2005, 10:34 PM~4518611
> *Sorry for the noob question, but whats the microwaves for??  :dunno:
> *


for putting a freshly painted body into so it doesn't get dust on it


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 30 2005, 08:39 PM~4518632
> *for putting a freshly painted body into so it doesn't get dust on it
> *


Yup, your the one who told me to get one :biggrin: . Works GREAT!!!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i wish i had a workspace.. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJSurfer1239 (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's my shop, it's in my closet.

























































Miguel


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

come on out of the closet homie, lmao


damn, that's close to 300 bucks worth of tamiya spray cans you got there!


----------



## DJSurfer1239 (Sep 28, 2004)

True, but I bought all the cans for .50 each. lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Jan 1 2006, 03:37 PM~4527732
> *True, but I bought all the cans for .50 each. lol
> *


good deal right there!


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJSurfer1239_@Jan 1 2006, 12:43 PM~4527549
> *Here's my shop, it's in my closet.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Ryan, I think he's got the "TRUE" Cave, :roflmao:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Dec 31 2005, 02:44 PM~4522398
> *i wish i had a workspace..  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


x2 :tears:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

things are getting a little more interesting over here :biggrin: only 150 more hooks to put on, lol

got a few things out the boxes....only a fraction of the stuff i got though :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

some more junk i gotta put up on hooks :cheesy:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2006, 08:05 PM~4543237
> *some more junk i gotta put up on hooks  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Damn Ryan, I didnt know you had that much shit, lol.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2006, 07:57 PM~4543160
> *things are getting a little more interesting over here  :biggrin:  only 150 more hooks to put on, lol
> 
> got a few things out the boxes....only a fraction of the stuff i got though  :biggrin:
> *


well if you run out of hooks just send some stuff to me I ain't got nothing  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 1 2006, 02:11 PM~4527854
> *x2 :tears:
> *


Me too. taking all my shit out on the kitchen table and putting it back up when I'm done sucks ass. Need me a nice little chill spot to do them at. Been thinking about buying a yard barn for that shit. Would be outside away from the ol lady and my boy, peacefull, might fit all my sit. Just alittle hang out to get fucked up and build.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:uh: time to get down and clean this bitch up, only projects will be going on the desk, everything else will be getting boxed










some of this stuff I haven't seen in a couple years, tucked way in the back, dusty as hell. The blue old wooden car is my first official model when I was like 7. Painted with water colors. I remember my folks got it when we left a museum.








still sorting, working back to front


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn that's a cramped lookin spot you got, lol


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

it's bad, I have a 4'x6' desk and about 6"x6" space to work. Hard to get motivated working with all that so I'm clearing a lot of shit. Might even sell some stuff! :0 :0 :0 



























probably not tho :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

if you dig up anything good you wanna store over at my place, i'll make room!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i gots me a new light :biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 13 2006, 08:11 PM~4614765
> *i gots me a new light  :biggrin:
> *



I like your set-up. Is your spray booth homebuilt or purchased?


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 13 2006, 08:11 PM~4614765
> *i gots me a new light  :biggrin:
> *


real cool man


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 13 2006, 08:11 PM~4614765
> *i gots me a new light  :biggrin:
> *


this fucking guy! :0 got something we need to know about :scrutinize:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 13 2006, 11:35 PM~4615916
> *this fucking guy! :0 got something we need to know about  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jan 13 2006, 11:45 PM~4615318
> *I like your set-up.  Is your spray booth homebuilt or purchased?
> *


My grandmother used to do the old school photography airbrushing. like in the old magazines all the little pictures of items were all airbrushed. After she passed away i got this booth from her.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 14 2006, 01:35 AM~4615916
> *this fucking guy! :0 got something we need to know about  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whats the microwaves for :dunno: i dont use them for my models, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 14 2006, 11:08 AM~4617719
> *whats the microwaves for :dunno: i dont use them for my models, lol
> *


keeps the dust off the body after you paint it


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 13 2006, 08:11 PM~4614765
> *i gots me a new light  :biggrin:
> *




Awesome man....did you get those green bins from Lowes?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jan 14 2006, 12:46 PM~4618205
> *Awesome man....did you get those green bins from Lowes?
> *


the drawers? yep, sure did. they are pretty expensive, so i only buy one at a time, lol.


----------



## sane (Nov 30, 2005)

i dont even have a work place.


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

Update:


I got some storage drawers now. Got mine at Wal-mart for 5 bux. Here are some updated pics.....
[attachmentid=423359]
My new storage drawers, lol
[attachmentid=423361]
Source of ideas for my models
[attachmentid=423363]
My collection of old decals
[attachmentid=423364]
All my old instructions
[attachmentid=423365]
Just a little storage drawer for paints, extra styrene, sanding sticks, ect....
[attachmentid=423366]
Another little storage area for spray paint, paint thinner, ect...
[attachmentid=423367]


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

well, the workspace is clean, but I basically shifted everything to other boxes and the floor, so still got some sorting to do


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

pre 85 Lowrider Mags








28 years worth of Lowrider mags, 88 on


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

well no pics but all I have is an ironing board with all my shit on it to work in the living room watching tv. :biggrin: I do all my painting at a friends body shop. oh and since I live alone, my kichen table has a little mess of parts, kits & supplies. I have 90 models in my room and about 40 in my dads garage in boxes but those are my collector kits.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

tight thread!


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 15 2006, 11:25 PM~4630443
> *pre 85 Lowrider Mags
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HOLY SHIT!!!!! Thats a lot of LM. 


Looks like the library's magazine section, lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 14 2006, 09:12 AM~4617727
> *keeps the dust off the body after you paint it
> *


oh, i didnt know if it was used to dry the paint or the glue faster....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 15 2006, 10:20 PM~4630409
> *well, the workspace is clean, but I basically shifted everything to other boxes and the floor, so still got some sorting to do
> 
> 
> ...



Good way to start the New Year! Now lets see how long you can keep it clean LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice workshops guys. I'll get a pic of mine. LOL. Its a stolen Mac Donalds tray so I can set on the couch and watch the boob tube. Serves double duty too.  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

my new little shop... hey it works lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

^^ too clean!!! lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 21 2006, 01:50 PM~4895366
> *^^ too clean!!! lol
> *


lol yup i cant work in a dirty shop lol


----------



## maxime (Feb 22, 2006)

why you guys lowjay and 1ofaknd have a microwave in your shop ,is that for drying or something or is just for your diner??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maxime+Feb 21 2006, 07:43 PM~4897054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxime_@Feb 21 2006, 05:43 PM~4897054
> *why you guys lowjay and 1ofaknd have a microwave in your shop ,is that for drying or something or is just for your diner??
> *


 when they are done painting a car they put it in the microwave so dust doesnt get on it.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 21 2006, 06:48 PM~4897100
> *when  they are done painting a car they put it in the microwave so dust doesnt get on it.
> *


yup i dont have one yet but looking into it


----------



## maxime (Feb 22, 2006)

sorry i must be blind :ugh:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

this is about as organized as i'm going to get
tool drawer








cleaned off desk already getting stuff stacked up








fuzzy fur and wheel drawer



































middle shelf is all resin kits


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

awesome set up...good deal


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Aaahhh those kits..... :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ttt for minidreams!! lol


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

1ofaknd what are your price's for some hok urethane (spelling) clear, and what else do you mix with the clear hardener? :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 30 2006, 05:02 PM~5521359
> *1ofaknd what are your price's for some hok urethane (spelling) clear, and what else do you mix with the clear hardener?  :dunno:
> *


well i don't really sell HOK paints, but i can sell you some small amounts if you really need em.

And with the urethane clear you mix reducer and catalyst with it.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

so how much would it be for about a 4oz bottel of clear and catalyst and reducer? or what do you recomend


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 30 2006, 05:17 PM~5521466
> *so how much would it be for about  a 4oz bottel of clear and catalyst and reducer? or what do you recomend
> *


PM sent


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Heres Mine...Just Got A New Workbench...Its My Liitle Utility Room On The Side OF My Apartment.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

mines still a stolen mac donalds tray sitting on the couch in front of the boob tube.   








I turn it upside down and it doubles as a photo studio :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I just happen to take this last night


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

shit u guys r lucky i do them on the washing machine, on my bed ,living room ,dinner table.basiclly anywhere where my kids are not at :uh:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 13 2006, 06:00 PM~6364096
> *shit u guys r lucky i do them on the washing machine, on my bed ,living room ,dinner table.basiclly anywhere where my kids are not at :uh:
> *


i feel ya on that one


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i just do mine in my room on my bed w/ a cardbored box when i cut w/a exacto knife


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ay let me get that 72 imp.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 13 2006, 08:44 PM~6365602
> *ay let me get that 72 imp.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 13 2006, 11:44 PM~6365602
> *ay let me get that 72 imp.
> *


hes going to charge you around 350 - 400 bux :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THIS WAS MY WORK SPACE BESIDES THE KITCHEN TABLE!
HOPEFULLY IN MY NEW PAD I'LL HAVE A BETTER WORK AREA!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

This is mine now.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=285687&hl=SHED


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

I just started building it not too long ago, I don't even
have a table......... :biggrin: (check out my old comp. box)
so its not yeat ready(basement), im hoping by the 
end of this year i'll have it all done. Im gonna
do a workshop/hobby room, keep all my models
organized and out of harms way........ :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

good luck bro. looks like alot of space in there too.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 10 2007, 04:13 PM~6953771
> *good luck bro. looks like alot of space in there too.
> *


yeah and if i ever needed to expand i can always
finish digging out the other half of the house and 
expand it. Some of it was dug out i don't know
why they never finished do......for now i'll just 
put a wall around it... It would take to long to 
bring up all the dirt....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here's one of my work area's. this is where most of the fab work is done.








































i will post the other room's later.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres mine, i had more builts, but i been selling them alot lately.... and my paint booth s just a big fan in the window,,, it works for me....

and i have another closet, and it hasmy spare parts, and mags and stuff...


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jan 11 2007, 06:06 AM~6957311
> *heres mine, i had more builts, but i been selling them alot lately.... and my paint booth s just a big fan in the window,,, it works for me....
> 
> and i have another closet, and it hasmy spare parts, and mags and stuff...
> ...



i see your building a 1976'chevy wagon


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2007, 07:51 PM~6956482
> *here's one of my work area's. this is where most of the fab work is done.
> 
> 
> ...


look he even has a guard dog on duty


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

in about a year he will be. :biggrin: what's in the case is pricless. and they broke alot of builder's dream's at the show's


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 10:20 AM~6960729
> *in about a year he will be. :biggrin: what's in the case is pricless. and they broke alot of builder's dream's at the show's
> *


i wouldn't doubt that one. :thumbsup: BIGGS is always showstoppin


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

I SEE THAT THE 76 WAGON IS STARTING :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

since we moved last yr.and i havnt built shit.i havnt setup a work area.but i am now since im going to be building again. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE OF MY WORK AREA'S










THIS IS WHERE I GET MOST OF THE HEADEACHE'S AT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

where did u get that small lathe?? is it for wood or metal??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HER'S MINE!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 11 2007, 01:44 PM~6961773
> *where did u get that small lathe?? is it for wood or metal??
> *


IT BELONG'S TO MY GOOD FRIEND AND MENTOR MIKE FLYNN. IT'S FOR METAL.
HE AINT BUILDING TOO MUCH LATELY SO HE LET ME BORROW THE LATHE AND MILL. :biggrin: THAT'S WHAT GOOD FRIEND'S ARE FOR. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 02:57 PM~6961869
> *IT BELONG'S TO MY GOOD FRIEND AND MENTOR MIKE FLYNN.  IT'S FOR METAL.
> HE AINT BUILDING TOO MUCH LATELY SO HE LET ME BORROW THE LATHE AND MILL. :biggrin:  THAT'S WHAT GOOD FRIEND'S ARE FOR. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

nice set up in the garage modeltech! 

Nice work areas guys! Mine kinda looks like wagonguys, just work on the computer desk here. Do the painting in the garage. 

Wagonguy i see the caprice!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

our lil shop still working on the spray booth should be done tonight will post that up later. oh and check out big bish i mean big ish in tha background!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

is that a little peace pipe!?


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 11 2007, 08:36 PM~6964743
> *is that a little peace pipe!?
> *



:0 :0 :0 damn i got caught!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 11 2007, 07:37 PM~6964759
> *:0  :0  :0  damn i got caught!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

can't build without a SAFETY MEETING!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

when me and big ish dont agree on something we just pull it out and spark it up uffin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 08:39 PM~6964766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> can't build without a SAFETY MEETING!!!  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, i wish i can spark it up.... but right now i cant, for certain reasons  uffin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jan 11 2007, 08:49 PM~6964864
> *damn, i wish i can spark it up.... but right now i cant, for certain reasons    uffin:
> *



say no to drugs man. its tobaccy the wacky one :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 11 2007, 07:56 PM~6964919
> *say no to drugs man. its tobaccy the wacky one :biggrin:
> *



since when is the green stuff a drug???? I call it motivation. 
"I's needs me spinich"


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

good day









bad day


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

i was not aware that so many of us had so much in common 
uffin: uffin: 





no shit lowandslow thats what my place looks like on those days too
:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 11 2007, 09:05 PM~6965016
> *good day
> 
> 
> ...


I would say that's a bad day!! In that 2nd pic someone stole your electricity right off the wall!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 11 2007, 10:56 PM~6966838
> *I would say that's a bad day!! In that 2nd pic someone stole your electricity right off the wall!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

good eye!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

My New Work Bench I got for Christmas :biggrin: 








Display Case 








Both my fish tanks
















Unbuilt Kits! :0 
















Current Projects. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

One of my work stations during a build session


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 12 2007, 12:29 AM~6967567
> *
> Unbuilt Kits!  :0
> 
> ...


nice ak lolz


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's my mess, I'll clean it up before I start my next build.









SOME of my kits.....I have another set of shelfs in the other room that is packed with em, maybe I'll gets pics later.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Jan 12 2007, 12:09 PM~6970619
> *nice ak lolz
> *


Airsoft Guns...lol My other hobbie :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 12 2007, 01:08 PM~6971086
> *Airsoft Guns...lol  My other hobbie  :biggrin:
> *



thats to scare off teh haters when tha 64 goes back home :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 11 2007, 11:56 PM~6966838
> *I would say that's a bad day!! In that 2nd pic someone stole your electricity right off the wall!!  :biggrin:
> *


dremel caused a big ass short and fried all the wires so i took em down


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 12 2007, 12:05 PM~6969216
> *One of my work stations during a build session
> 
> 
> ...


dam, shit looks like he got O.C.D or something everythings all perfectly placed man when i start a session my shit is messy :uh: props on bein organized atleast


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 5 2006, 07:50 PM~4983118
> *this is about as organized as i'm going to get
> tool drawer
> 
> ...


DAMN :0 :0 poppa are those kits of the chevys or just boxes????


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Every box has a matching unbuilt or built-up in it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 12 2007, 03:45 PM~6972321
> *Every box has a matching unbuilt or built-up in it.
> *


damn, those are some bad ass kits.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

bigpopps yu have a lot of nice kits bro, cant wait to see some of those builds!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 11 2007, 08:30 PM~6964709
> *our lil shop still working on the spray booth should be done tonight will post that up later. oh and check out big bish i mean big ish in tha background!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



finally finished the spray booth. :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Dec 30 2005, 01:59 AM~4513372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that ship all scratch built, fuggin thing is BAD ASS how big is it?


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

my little spot


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats my shitty shop. Actually its my room where i sleep in, cause i still live at home.

Models vs. homework


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 12 2007, 02:08 PM~6971086
> *Airsoft Guns...lol  My other hobbie  :biggrin:
> *


just like me homiie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

bonafide you got anny more picks of your spray booth



> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 18 2007, 02:57 AM~7019234
> *finally finished the spray booth. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Not as impressive as some of your shops, but its humble enough to better my skills.










I'll be shopping around for a worktable this weekend.


----------



## mannyclub (Aug 10, 2006)

Some awesome model rooms and work areas guys!!! Very cool...
Here is part of one of my areas 98% of my stuff is all in boxes still and in storage due to the room here. 
manny
thanks for looking









here are some of my old areas ive had 90% or so packed still etc :/@ lol
http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc...old_work_areas/


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

This is my shit... its a old door lol, with legs. Seems i should have looked better at what was on it...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Revolution909_@Jan 20 2007, 12:31 PM~7039586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whoa!!!! it has ears  ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

kreator,i believe i seen that benz on ebay i think


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

not the greatest but it works. Just gone done setting up so it needs a little tidying up yet.
















phil


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice shops!!!


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

all nice stations indeed!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 19 2007, 11:51 AM~7030577
> *bonafide you got anny more picks of your spray booth
> *


-the top is a exaust vent for stoves. i just flipped it to have the vent in the front part since the booth had that curve.




















-this is the booth used to be a tv stand at cuircit city.










-it works really well. well i only tested it by spraying paint in it. i havent actually sprayed a car in there yet cause i need to clean it out. still have trash falling down so ineed to blow it out. but the vent works bad ass it sucks all the over-spray right out, and not to fast either its just right. :biggrin:


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 12 2007, 05:29 PM~6972175
> *dam, shit looks like he got O.C.D or something everythings all perfectly placed man when i start a session my shit is messy :uh: props on bein organized atleast
> *



do u have a pic of this '63 all built up... it already looks nice


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63impala_obsession_@Feb 5 2007, 09:38 PM~7183702
> *do u have a pic of this '63 all built up... it already looks nice
> *


click here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=237979&hl=

but it's not done yet


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Up Date FLAT SCREEN :biggrin: LOL


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 9 2007, 01:53 AM~7216356
> *Up Date FLAT SCREEN :biggrin: LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 cute


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And heres Where All The Cutting/Fab/Molding happens on my hideaway drawer :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

forgot to clean ur cum stain of the desk itself :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 9 2007, 01:40 AM~7216583
> *forgot to clean ur cum stain of the desk itself :0
> *



:uh: dry'ed up super glue :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 9 2007, 03:41 AM~7216585
> *:uh: dry'ed up super glue :twak:
> *


thats what i tell my buddies when they come over too :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 9 2007, 01:44 AM~7216595
> *thats what i tell my buddies when they come over too :roflmao:
> *




This Guy :uh:




:roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 13 2006, 10:11 PM~4614765
> *i gots me a new light  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT IS THAT CENSORED SHIT? LOL


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 9 2007, 04:07 AM~7216638
> *This Guy :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i thought i replied to this one awhile back, but stuff has changed hehe
here is most of my space. i have the whole basement to myself , so i do what i want to do. wife comes down once in awhile :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this is what it looked like when i cleaned it up few months ago.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2007, 08:51 PM~6956482
> *here's one of my work area's.
> 
> 
> ...












this is where most of the fab work is done.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that's nice Biggs! i used to have stuff like that til i lived in a shitty town. most of it got ripped off and i sold the rest cuz i needed money to pay for fucked up property from theft that insurance would not cover.

here is one of the shops i had. it got broken into and best beleive i built a few lowrider bikes in there  










1995? ahhhh to be that young again lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

biggs you got a cool dog bro!!!! and a great display case.



awbcrazy, damn homie, you have tons of shit!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 9 2007, 11:30 AM~7217741
> *biggs you got a cool dog bro!!!! and a great display case.
> awbcrazy, damn homie, you have tons of shit!
> *



lol thanks man! there is more ya can't see, but didn't want to take up bunch of space hehe! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 9 2007, 09:35 AM~7217765
> *lol thanks man! there is more ya can't see, but didn't want to take up bunch of space hehe!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice little chill spot.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 9 2007, 02:40 AM~7216583
> *forgot to clean ur cum stain of the desk itself :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
skeet skeet.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 9 2007, 11:53 AM~7217865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> skeet skeet.
> *



that shit had me rollin too! i donno the dude, but damn that cut had to hurt! :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 9 2007, 10:53 AM~7217865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> skeet skeet.
> *


i said it was dried up super glue :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 9 2007, 05:54 PM~7220351
> *i said it was dried up super glue  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



i beleive ya, super goo is hard to clean up


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 9 2007, 04:56 PM~7220365
> *i beleive ya, super goo is hard to clean up
> *


yea i know, my old desk has a shit load on it too, and last night i busted a bottle all over my hands, i spent like an hour and a 1/2 bittin it off... lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 9 2007, 09:00 AM~7217011
> *WHAT IS THAT CENSORED SHIT? LOL
> *


The Real Deal 64' :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's where I do my work alternating between models and R/C's-I paint just like I dry my clothes OUTSIDE


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Extra Parts...


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I DO MY SHIT IN MY BED ROOM CAUSE I DON'T LIKE WORKING IN MY GARAGE CAUSE I LIKE PEOPLE AROUND ME FOR SOME REASON. AND SO I CAN'T TAKE A PIC OF MY CAUSE ITS FUCKING DIRTY AS HELL  :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

USED OT BE LIKE ALOT OF YOU VATOS-KITCHEN TABLE-DRESSER-COUCH ANYWHERE, BUT JUST RECENTLY MOVED INTO A NEW(BIGGER) PLACE.
MAKE SHIFT SHOP FOR NOW








NEW SHOP AREA COME SPRING TIME








AND PLENTY OF MODELS TO KEEP ME BUSY


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

mines just the kitchen table (have to clean it up like ever 3 days, lol) and my paint booth it a tv tray with a box wraped around the 2 sides and the back and i lay that in the bath tub with the vent on :cheesy: i live in an apartment and in indiana, so i cant paint outside right now


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Feb 18 2007, 08:47 PM~7293033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice sombrero :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 10 2007, 08:33 PM~7229015
> *I DO MY SHIT IN MY BED ROOM CAUSE I DON'T LIKE WORKING IN MY GARAGE CAUSE I LIKE PEOPLE AROUND ME FOR SOME REASON.  AND SO I CAN'T TAKE A PIC OF MY CAUSE ITS FUCKING DIRTY AS HELL   :biggrin:
> *


WELL I CAN TAKE OF MY ROOM NOW CAUSE ITS NOT AS DIRTY AND I HAVE HELL OF ALOT MORE ROOM TO MIVE IN :biggrin: . AND I WOULD DO IT ON THE KITCHEN TABLE ONLY THERES ONE PROBLEM. MY CATS LIKE CHEWING AND OR LOSEING MY PARTS.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 19 2007, 06:25 AM~7296266
> *nice sombrero :biggrin:
> *


gracias compa :wave:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

This is my new workarea (might have had a glance at it in my '64 topic). Just had to put that oldass computer on it, just gonna use it as an internet machine and for reference pics :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got a big table to go there by the wall just havent picked it up yet,,,,,,,and been trying to buy a few things ,,,,,,,,,and so far got like 75 % of stuff from here,,,

thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!


























i get stuff from my work that i might use ,,,,like shelving or old displays


----------



## CUSTOM_JUNK (Mar 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ok here is my area, doubles as computer table too


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cute mousepad! :roflmao: :biggrin:

Had to give you a hard time! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 14 2007, 07:06 PM~7478946
> *ok here is my area, doubles as computer table too
> 
> 
> ...



this is actually perfect Ben! i wish i could be this simple, i would get more built!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

No kidding, i wish i had more desk space too. That works out good with a table like that.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think i will redo my room tonight ! 


I have been hit with a builders block for a few weeks ! I t hink this will give me a little brake from the desk and i hope it will motivate me to get back to work ! Heres what i am working with before i rearrange !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2007, 05:25 PM~7479064
> *I  think  i  will  redo  my  room  tonight !
> I  have  been  hit    with a  builders  block  for  a few weeks !  I t hink  this  will    give  me  a  little  brake  from the  desk  and  i hope  it  will  motivate  me  to    get  back  to  work !    Heres  what  i  am  working  with  before  i rearrange !
> 
> ...



i was wondering what was up with you mini havnt seen you or your clock for a while :biggrin:


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

ok here are sum dodgy web cam pics of my roomk where i work on my models i have been abesnt from this scene for abit as i have been doing a 5 1/2 inch body drop to my truck and i got hurt doing it and could not do any detail work any way i need to clean it up and start building just started and finished a 92 thunder bird 





[img=http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9791/picture106ca1.jpg]





i have more models sum where and more on the way missus said i cant buy any more till i finsh 2 more and clean my room any who this is what i had a fight withi think i won

and this is what i looked like 30 mins later

tis the reson i never posted my daily driver build up


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 damn


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn dude, just about lost a eye. I don't think you won. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 Holy shit!!!!!! You are lucky as hell, looks like you came REAL close to losing your eye! Damn I bet that stung a bit. Hope that heals up okay!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 makes me wanna cry, only if u had a vid :tears:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2007, 06:25 PM~7479064
> *I  think  i  will  redo  my  room  tonight !
> I  have  been  hit    with a  builders  block  for  a few weeks !  I t hink  this  will    give  me  a  little  brake  from the  desk  and  i hope  it  will  motivate  me  to    get  back  to  work !    Heres  what  i  am  working  with  before  i rearrange !
> 
> ...


you got alot of stuff :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 15 2007, 05:03 AM~7482276
> *you got alot of stuff :0
> *


and he didnt forget the pringles... u always have to have a snack beside u when building


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 10:29 AM~7483779
> *and he didnt forget the pringles... u always have to have a snack beside u when building  *


 :nono: 

that's a no,no. you always wan't your hand's oil free, and as clean as possable. at least that's how i do it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 15 2007, 11:34 AM~7483806
> *:nono:
> 
> that's a no,no. you always wan't your hand's oil free, and as clean as possable. at least that's how i do it.
> *


hands, i eat with my toes


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 15 2007, 11:34 AM~7483806
> *:nono:
> 
> that's a no,no. you always wan't your hand's oil free, and as clean as possable. at least that's how i do it.
> *


so thats how mini gets them crazy paint jobs :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here's one of my work areas!! the first pics where a few months ago, before i became a member here!! the last pics are in the last month or 2 and you can see the rims and such that i have been stocking up on since i have been coming here!! lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

nice setup and a shit load of space


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 15 2007, 11:45 AM~7483884
> *here's one of my work areas!! the first pics where a few months ago, before i became a member here!! the last pics are in the last month or 2 and you can see the rims and such that i have been stocking up on since i have been coming here!! lol
> 
> 
> ...


throw some d's on that bitch :0


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Mar 14 2007, 11:49 PM~7481851
> *ok here are sum dodgy web cam pics of my roomk where i work on my models i have been abesnt from this scene for abit as i have been doing a 5 1/2 inch body drop to my truck and i got hurt doing it and could not do any detail work any way i need to clean it up and start building just started and finished a 92 thunder bird
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH DOG IM WITH YOU ON THIS ONE YOU FUCKIN KIKED ITS ASS WITH YO FACE AND LEFT IT OUT OF COMMISSION (SPELL CHEK) FUKIN DIRTY FIGHTER ANYWAYS GOING FO YOUR EYE AND SHIT HOPED YOU SPIT ON IT AND THEN THREW THE BICTH AWAY. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NAH J/K VATO YOUR FUKIN LUCKY.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

damn at least it didn't take your eye out


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah i won for shore it dont work any more i am geting a pics of the disc turnd in to a neaclace as a reminder but yeah thinking about working on sum models as my bench is clean for once


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

damb you are lucky .. that was so close to your eye...
glad you are ok..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Mar 21 2007, 12:46 AM~7519947
> *yeah i won for shore it dont work any more i am geting a pics of the disc turnd in to a neaclace as a reminder *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry dude, its not funny at all.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

here is my space...
it works for me...i like it


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Feb 18 2007, 06:47 PM~7293033
> *USED OT BE LIKE ALOT OF YOU VATOS-KITCHEN TABLE-DRESSER-COUCH ANYWHERE, BUT JUST RECENTLY MOVED INTO A NEW(BIGGER) PLACE.
> MAKE SHIFT SHOP FOR NOW
> 
> ...


FINALLY HAS A FEW WARM DAYS OVER HERE AND GOT IT DONE.
















STILL GOT ALOT OF ROOM SO I NEED TO STOCK UP ON ALOT OF SHIT. I SHOULD BE BREAKIN IN THE SPRAY BOOTH THIS WEEKEND,


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just made me a cardboard paint booth,,,not much but got a fan and light :/


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

got sum bad news for you guys i cant do fine detail any more 1 it goes all blurry when i look down and i cant cosintrate to good and i am a bit shaky but i will do my best my cuts arnt as accurate any more so if things are slightly out i am sorry but the rest is going good go back in ain a few months to get it all fixed cheers boys


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's where I build :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

well...............i just moved out of the kitschen, and into the basement, so it's not dirty yet...lol...it will besoon, though........

my computer area...









where i work...









and my model shelf......


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

i like the paintball gun, my step mom wood flip if i had a room like dat. i luv her but shez a neat freak!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 22 2007, 08:21 PM~7958630
> *i like the paintball gun, my step mom wood flip if i had a room like dat. i luv her but shez a neat freak!!!!
> *


Then she'd really hate my work area, it's always a mess. :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lol......mine usually is, but i ahven't worked on anything since i moved down here.........waiting on shit in the mail......it'l be messy soon


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL I USED TO BUILD RIGHT IN THE LIVING ROOM UNTIL I HAD TO CLEAN IT UP!!!..LOL. NOW I'M IN THE KITCHEN.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 23 2007, 02:04 PM~7962987
> *WELL I USED TO BUILD RIGHT IN THE LIVING ROOM UNTIL I HAD TO CLEAN IT UP!!!..LOL. NOW I'M IN THE KITCHEN.
> *


i was on the kitchen table, but got bitched at for leavin my mess, so now i got a corner in the bedroom, ill get a pic


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres my little corner i work in.. its got everything i need besides my dremel (in my tool box) and the number one tool i use is my soldering gun :biggrin: 




























Where i put my models that ive done or just where they go. alot never stays tho.



















my 1/64th scale scrap yard :biggrin: 









the box s10, never finished painting it, ran out of the paint using it on other cars, so ill finish it some day or just leave it, since all mini trucks have some sort of primer


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

dam........................u have a lot of 1:64............


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 23 2007, 05:10 PM~7964405
> *dam........................u have a lot of 1:64............
> *


thats actually not that many, theirs like 30 cars there, i got alot more other places or some i just gave my daughter, their all pretty much lowrider cars (revell, homie rollerz, etc..) a few hot wheels...


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 01:19 PM~7963967
> *i was on the kitchen table, but got bitched at for leavin my mess, so now i got a corner in the bedroom, ill get a pic
> *


is dat a mini-t rc car on da desk? it kinda looks like it, i hav 1


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

oh sry wrong quote


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 23 2007, 05:38 PM~7964665
> *is dat a mini-t rc car on da desk? it kinda looks like it, i hav 1
> *


no, its a MICRO-T smaller than the mini :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 01:31 PM~7964061
> *heres my little corner i work in.. its got everything i need besides my dremel (in my tool box) and the number one tool i use is my soldering gun  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is dat a mini-t on da table?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

0 sry i accidentally did last post......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE BEFORE I STARTED THE ALL OUT BUILD OFF:*













*HERES WHAT IT LOOK LIKE NOW* :0 GOTTA CLEAN UP SOON


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET LOOKS LIKE MINE!


----------

